#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-04
<munz> cjohnston, mhall119, yes, i'm chris m :)_
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-05
<DammitJim> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> DammitJim: pong
<DammitJim> hey man, I don't know if i had asked you before, but does your pop up have brakes?
<mhall119> DammitJim: yes it does
<DammitJim> electric? or surge?
<mhall119> DammitJim: as far as I know, there are 2 kinds of breaks for campers
<mhall119> yeah, those 2
<mhall119> mine has surge
<DammitJim> oh gosh... how big is your popup?
<mhall119> not that big
<DammitJim> I don't see Jayco's with brakes
<mhall119> I'd think any popup would have to have some kind of breaks
<DammitJim> do you know your model popup?
<DammitJim> I think I might be ready to get on the popup bandwagon :)
<zoopster> mhall119: depends on gvw more than anything
<DammitJim> that's probably true... I am just trying to decide how to go about this 'cause I need to outfit my minivan with the towing package and I don't know if I need to install the brake system controller
<zoopster> for a small camper no...for a larger one definitely...but it's easy to add on later
<zoopster> DammitJim: fwiw and reference my 24 ft boat with dual axle trailer has surge brakes and it's HEAVY.
<DammitJim> how heavy is heavy?
<DammitJim> I'm looking at a popup with dry weight of ~2000lbs
<bluelabrat> cmon floridian bastids
<bluelabrat> its only 645
<bluelabrat> :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-06
<mhall119> bastids?
<munz> just re-arranging desk arealol bastids
<munz> *lol bastids
<munz> ???dont kno wht else had on that line 
<munz> toooooo early
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: pong
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-07
<maxolasersquad> Have we requested our free book? http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/07/05/free-official-ubuntu-book-for-approved-loco-teams/
<DammitJim> good morning!
<Aynab> i can't get adobe flashplayer to download/work on Ubuntu 9.1
<Aynab> help???
<maxolasersquad> Not sure why people only stick around for two minutes.
<mhall119> or why they're still using Ubuntu 9.10
<danstoner> Hmmmm... "apt-cache --installed search" does not seem to behave as expected.  It is not limiting to only installed packages (ubuntu 10.04).
<danstoner> This is what I want:
<danstoner> dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' | grep -e '^ruby'
 * danstoner thinks that is very ugly.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-08
<paulproteus> tiemonster: Hi!
<tiemonster> hi
<tiemonster> Do I know you?
<paulproteus> Nope! Let me explain, one sec, slow typing this morning (-:
<paulproteus> You Tweeted about wanting to work on an open source job board thingamabob, and two years ago I co-started openhatch.org.
<paulproteus> I thought that sindcde you're interested in that sort of thing, maybe we could join forces and make that site rock way more.
<paulproteus> s/sindcde/since/ # not just a slow typing morning, but bad typing morning, it seems
<tiemonster> paulproteus: sweet!
<paulproteus> I have some ideas about what sucks about it, and could always use more ideas. Redesign or coding help is extremely welcome. It's in Python.
<paulproteus> :D
<tiemonster> I was actually sent your way by gwoo. Do you know him?
<paulproteus> We hang out in #openhatch all the time, and I would love it if you'd join too (-:
<paulproteus> Yeah, isn't he a sourceforger?
<tiemonster> and a former CakePHP dev
<paulproteus> Nice.
<tiemonster> https://twitter.com/#!/gwoo
<tiemonster> He just got hired on at Orchestra.IO
<paulproteus> Neat!
<tiemonster> anyways, yeah. let me come on over and lurk.
<Testtube> Hello
<tiemonster> yo
<Testtube> Are you from the Tampa Area?
<tiemonster> nope
<tiemonster> but plenty here are
<Testtube> tiemonster do you have a moment?
<tiemonster> maybe two. what's up?
<Testtube> Our company is looking for a local Ubuntu/debian expert to help out with a issue that we are encountering. We would likely be interested in bringing the person in and pay for consulting. Would this be the right place for that?
<tiemonster> probably posting on the meetup page for the Tampa Linux group would be best
<tiemonster> http://www.meetup.com/Tampa-Linux/
<tiemonster> well, here: http://www.meetup.com/Tampa-Linux/messages/boards/
<tiemonster> I'm off to lunch. Try contacting mhall119 if you need additional assistance.
<mhall119> tiemonster: watch for the launch, it's going up now
<Testtube> Thanks
<tiemonster> mhall119: too cloudy :-(
<mhall119> yeah, I watched on TV
<mhall119> cjohnston: did you get to see it/
<mhall119> ?
<tiemonster> we can tell our children we lived in a time when people cared about something beyond the end of their nose ;-)
<mhall119> there's still Orion
<mhall119> damn you Bay News 9
<DammitJim> it's gone :(
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-09
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-02
<DammitJim> does anyone here do embedded web applications?
<DammitJim> I worked on something for openWRT's LuCI, but it's not easily portable to another linux distro
<DammitJim> and I suck at doing web pages
<raubvogel> Does anyone know how you can specify the interface/ip to *listen* using netcat in a machine with more than one IP/interface?
<zoopster> raubvogel: nc -s ipaddr doesn't work?
<raubvogel> zoopster: I though -s is for  and -l for the listening side 
<zoopster> you asked how to specific the ip to listen right?
<zoopster> how to specify rather
<zoopster> nc -s ipaddr would listen on that specific ip
<zoopster> it's the local source address
<zoopster> or are you wanting the remote
<raubvogel> zoopster: that would be a remote machine. host1 has two interfaces in two subnets
<raubvogel> and host2 insubnet A will try to nc -vv host1 port
<zoopster> well he left and he's confused
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-07-03
<raub> Anyone goint to defcon?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-07-04
<tcb^ll3r> hola
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-07-06
<zoose> hello, wots occurrin'
<zoose> it's been a mighty long time since i've been in here. 
<zoose> i just found about "freegeek" and i looked online and seen a central florida freegeek but the dates on the ubuntu forums were from 2007. does anyone know if this is still around?
<zoose> i just did more looking and seen this. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Geek  no centralFL. :(
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-07-01
<mhall119> Bryanstein: ping
<Bryanstein> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> Bryanstein: hey, will the fossetcon venue have rooms available for smaller sessions? I'm thinking of organizing a few CLS sessions
<mhall119> with jose and pleia2
<mhall119> and any other community leaders who will be there
<Bryanstein> mhall119, well errr just roll it into the Ubucon
<Bryanstein> although...those rooms will be open until about 10
<jose> if they'll be open until 10 then I'll have a chance to be around! \o/
<Bryanstein> So after 6pm on Thursday all rooms are open for BOF's
<Bryanstein> Fri-Sat there are two smaller rooms but umm 1 atleast is for certifications and the other speakers lounge perhaps
<Bryanstein> mhall119, a few sessions = how many?
<Bryanstein> Tell me what you're thinking and we might be able to fulfill your desire
<mhall119> Bryanstein: still trying to see what interest/participation we might have
<mhall119> but if we did CLS-style sessions, we'd want a place where we weren't talking over a crowd, but we also wouldn't need a stage or anything
<Bryanstein> I understand
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I've tried submitting a talk proposal, but it keeps taking me to edit my account when I hit submit, so I don't know if you're getting it or now
<mhall119> not
<Bryanstein> mhall119, lemme look
<mhall119> ok, seems to have gone through this last time, I opened my account and updated it in a separate tab, then went back and submitted and it didn't re-direct me to account details this time
<Bryanstein> https://reg.fossetcon.org/conference/fossetcon2014/proposal
<Bryanstein> How many talks do you see there?
<Bryanstein> I see like 5 from you
<mhall119> ha, yup, all the same
<Bryanstein> withdraw some pleaes
<mhall119> withdrawing doesn't seem to work
<jose> blame ruby on rails
<mhall119> it says it's withdrawn, but the list doesn't change
<mhall119> jose: solid advice for any occasion :)
<Bryanstein> hmmm I see that mhall119 ...ah...I'll have to look at the logs
<Bryanstein> mhall119, can you try to withdraw then again?
<mhall119> Bryanstein: working now, I removed all but the last one
<mhall119> Bryanstein: do you still need workshop proposals?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> ok, I'll propose one of them too
<mhall119> Bryanstein: done
<Bryanstein> mhall119, what I should do is make an Ubucon session selector
<Bryanstein> So that people can select to have their material considered for the Ubucon
<mhall119> is Ubucon a sure thing then?
<mhall119> if so, add mine to that
<jose> Bryanstein: when are tickets going on sale?
<Bryanstein> Err before 6...or at 6...or a little after 6 :oP
<Bryanstein> I'm testing it now to make sure it's as it should be
<jose> cool
<jose> someone asked on G+
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-07-02
 * balloons wonders if he can invade with some testing talks
<balloons> autopilot love should be shared!
<mhall119> balloons: I hope you'll come down for it
<balloons> mhall119, it's on my wife's birthday.. i always seem to miss it :-)
<balloons> but yea, sounds fun
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-29
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I have seen no tweets from the Ubuntu account about membership!
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ?
<ahoneybun> the thing we talked about in UOS
<ahoneybun> to get more members
<mhall119> oh, right, who has work items for that?
<ahoneybun> don't think it is me as I don't have access
<ahoneybun> balloons: then did you get the last message
<ahoneybun> ?
<balloons> ahoneybun, no I haven't got messages from you if you sent them over google hangouts to my canonical address
<balloons> I've never logged on there
<balloons> thanks for the birthday wishes ahoneybun :-)
<ahoneybun> thats what I meant 
<ahoneybun> :)
<balloons> I didn't see your IRC ping till now either. I really need to fix my client. It hides pings ;-(
<ahoneybun> oh no
<ahoneybun> lol
<balloons> yea, between the bouncer and client, sometimes it doesn't highlight old stuff
<ahoneybun> mine runs well
<ahoneybun> yay znc
 * ahoneybun hates it at times
<ahoneybun> mhall119: znc broke to all hell when I rebooted the server after update
<ahoneybun> *s
<mhall119> :/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-30
<Redfoxie> hi hi
<ahoneybun> hey Redfoxie
<Redfoxie> how are you?
<ahoneybun> good
<Redfoxie> we have had some crazy rain here lately huh?
<ahoneybun> yea for sure
<Redfoxie> here is a big shot in the dark, you dont by chance work with ubuntu servers any do you?
<mhall119> Redfoxie: crazy in that it comes in the morning, otherwise pretty standard summer weather
<Redfoxie> fair enough, im in central most of ours have been in the afternoon but gone by evening
<mhall119> Redfoxie: I *have* Ubuntu Servers, but I'm not a sysadmin, so I may or may not be able to help
<Redfoxie> 'im having trouble doing an install on 14.04.2 with a memorystick
<mhall119> what's the trouble?
<Redfoxie> not being able to install it at all lol
<Redfoxie> there are two issues i run into
<Redfoxie> but brb ill explain in a sec swaping systems
<mhall119> what kind of servers are they? If they're RAID or something, I'm going to be totally lost
 * mhall119 might actually be lost for anything related to installing server, has only done cloud deployments in the last several years
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-01
<ahoneybun> Showtime People!: http://youtu.be/JInlEO8RMXo
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-07-08
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> so the event for women in IT/FOSS is confirmed to have a locations
<ahoneybun> *location
<ahoneybun> http://www.meetup.com/Girl-Develop-It-Miami/events/232450774/
<ahoneybun> I'll make one on our meetup in a few
<mhall119> ahoneybun: great! what can we do to support it?
<ahoneybun> have anyone who can come down on July 20th to talk? Any promotion materials? I have some cash left from SELF that I plan on using for finger type food but there is always room to help with that lol
<ahoneybun> also promotion but I'm working on a design 
<ahoneybun> we have to include the University logo for them to co-sponsor the location
<mhall119> we can ship you some swag from Boston, and community donations can cover food
<ahoneybun> alright I'll figure what food I need and fill out the fund page?
<mhall119> yup, we'll review it on wednesday, which gives us a week to get you the money, should be enough time
<ahoneybun> alright I'll get right on that and the promotion stuff, I have a design just want to try to make it better
<ahoneybun> I know Andres is in Miami
<ahoneybun> but is anyone else around to talk or something?
<ahoneybun> having a Canonical person would be sweet 
<ahoneybun> mhall119: thinking of making a quick slideshow just to show off my N4 with Ubuntu lol
<mhall119> I think he's the only one in south florida
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you can use document viewer to give your presentation from the phone :)
<ahoneybun> I think someone I know was talking about some person down here who works for Canonical with is company
<ahoneybun> yea I know lol
<ahoneybun> one of the Dean's wants me in the Linux class as part of Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> so swag would kill 2 birds
<ahoneybun> he can't wait to see convergace
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> mhall119: for like 30 people maybe is 50 bucks too much?
<ahoneybun> or to little
<mhall119> probably too little, that's less than $2/person
<ahoneybun> there is a spanish place near me that makes awesome little snacks
<ahoneybun> 75?
<ahoneybun> well I have like 30 or so left from SELF
<mhall119> find out what it would actually cost to get enough snacks for 30 people
<ahoneybun> I have 39 bucks left
<ahoneybun> alright
<ahoneybun> I'll be on telegram, going to check out prices mhall119
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-07-09
<ahoneybun> mhall119: sent you a picture of the menu from the bakery
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-07-05
<Guest54_> howdy
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-02
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> what is going on here?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> adamoutler@closet-server:/var/www/badazzes$ sudo su … [sudo] password for adamoutler: … adamoutler is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> How can I get dropped from my own sudoers file?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Some systems require new passwords for root access every week or month
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Is that a feature of Ubuntu Server?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> No idea :(
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, No. The more important question for @AdamOutler is if his account was ever in the sudoers file. Normally it is not added by default on server distros. You normally ssh in under an unprivileged account and su to root
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yes.  I ssh to my account using rsa, and then sudo
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Do you have a root account?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> No.  No password on it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm going to have to recover the computer tonight I think. N
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> If you dont, you may want to audit the box to see if it has been compromised
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Why would they change the password?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-03
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Do you suppose there is a "Make a raspberry pi pcb from scratch" book out there?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm skimming AVR programming from makezine atm
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You can just take the schematics, load it into a free cad program and send it off for print from what I understand.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> If you understand schematics, and how to get a PCB created, no learning is required.  The most difficult part is the electronics required to work with schematics.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://youtu.be/F-x2KbgyO5w
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This guy does it on what appears to be a Raspberry pi
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Compute Module IO board and camera/display adapter board design data - Raspberry Pi Documentation … https://www.raspberrypi.org/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The raspberry pi itself is not totally open.  The compute module has board layouts available
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I shared the compute module page but it links to raspberrypi.org.  here is compute module
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/computemodule/designfiles.md
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The PCB layouts can be sent directly for print
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Manufacturing*
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://floridasupercon.com/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> You up for it?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> The Saturday pass?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am up for a Saturday. Anyone else besides @Ivoriesablaze ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/diy-build-custom-minimal-linux-distribution-source
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-04
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> We recently had Denver comic con. It looked neat. I didn't get a chance to go though. A few co workers went. I was downtown and saw lots of cool cos play
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @All - Hypothetically speaking. How may of you would be interested in doing an Escape Room? We would need a group of between 5 and 10 and the cost is normally $25-$30 per person
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'd like to do it.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. Let me see how may others respond
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm sure my wife and kids would like to go too.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I am not sure about the the kids, many have a minimum age of 15 (and some scenarios actually are 18+)
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'd so do it if I were in town
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Well if that's the case we will find a babysitter
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm sure my wife and I would go for an escape room.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-05
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi I was having problems getting the new ice tray to make ice.  I thought it was my freezer not getting cold enough.  Turns out it's the water!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The water from my RO system is so pure ice crystals cannot form and the cubes super-cool.  So, if I stick my finger in it, they start instant freezing.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I thought I was going to regret not putting supports everywhere, but apparently my 3D printer is capable of the most severe bridging I've ever seen
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Heads up - https://weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/2018-07-05-tropical-depression-two-atlantic
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler Oh man, does the water taste good from the RO?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-06
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Raspberry pi webcam with 3d printed case and tripod mount. I made this from several parts I found on thingiverse, combined. It lets her view her fishtank while she is away
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It uses mjpegstreamer which is a very light weight camera/web server package supporting both streaming and snapshot modes with customizable parameters.  The rpi zero handles 1080 video alright. But does 720p like a champion.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, I don't have any of these near me so I have not given it much of a look. From a savings standpoint, Shell still wins with between 3 and 5 cents per gallon on each fill-up. This bonus goes to 27-30 cents a gallon when T-Mobile Tuesdays does shell
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> But I like my Samsung reward points
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I haven't used Samsung Pay since they don't support Simple.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, What phone are you using now?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Samsung S9
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Ah. You are missing out. Samsung pay has so many advantages that I would strongly advise you to change banks. Or at least get a cash back credit card for daily purchases - just pay it off in full each month from Simple
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I see not reason to move from Simple. I love using it and it works for me.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I would break down with any other bank.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have been able to maximize reward points between Discover, Citi, Amex and Capital One to net me over $2000 in cash back over the past 16 months
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That does not interest me since your just using a credit card to pay for things and then pay it off.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I know myself way to much to do that.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, You can ask for a low limit to keep your spending under control. The one I carry with me normally has a 1,000 limit. I intentionally asked for them to lower my limit as this is not enough to get me in trouble. Capital One will reduce it to $200 if asked
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Does shell let you pay with samsung pay? That's a reason I use Exon. I can activate the pump remotely from the app with Samsung pay
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, Only if you go into the store and pay with MST at the register. Not ideal but it works
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Then again, I don't use as much gas as I used to since I have been working from home more than normal
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'm using more gas then before now with the new office being where it is and no more city transportation.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers i'm grabbing my supercon ticket now
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Ok, I will do the same later today
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi ?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> saturday single day, right?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> They may have battle tech stuff
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ordered
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> likewise
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i forgot to put in the 5% discount code, though, lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - did you want to meet over here on Friday and head over on Saturday
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers I might be heading to NC that week
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler Fishcam! I'm cycling my fishtank atm, soon to get fish. Was hoping to put together a pi-enabled fish feeder at some point. Doesn't the pi zero include a hardware h264 encoder?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> sure
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Wait isn't supercon the 12th?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Right it is, got it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> start's on the 12th, we're going on the 14th
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> 3 days before my birthday, lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler OMX may support the newest h264 hardware encoding, but I'm not sure if its still encumbered by licensing issues. I'd be keen on finding out more about this, as I want to learn how to submit frames to the hardware encoder. Most support 4:2:0 planes in hardware.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm not sure. I just know I get 7fps at 1080
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My wife has a auto feeder that is on a wheel and it slides one square of food off per day.  I think a rpi would be overkill
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTfOnGZUZDk
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-07
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I didn't know it comes in squares
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The center spins around once per 24 hours and when the orange thing gets to the back, it moves the outer circle around one click.  A rpi might be too much.  This uses a single AA battery for 4 weeks.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-08
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Monitor the performance of any command line program with this single command - DEV Community 👩‍💻👨‍💻 … https://dev.to/agrim/monitor-the-performance-of-any-command-line-program-with-this-single-command-46je
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Its still crazy how busy the apple stores are.
